# Golfing in Phuket (membership options)?



## Marquis (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello,

I'll be in Phuket (Patong) for at least 6 months to a year if not more.

Being an avid golfer, I'm looking for information on the best courses at the best price possible.

I was told that some golf courses allow to purchase memberships that can I also be resold later...

Anyone have any type of experience concerning golfing? I'm looking for the best possible deal/opportunity.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

M.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Hopefully we have a Phuket golfer or two here.


----------



## Marquis (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------

